# Wage needed for a family



## jenpet77 (Oct 15, 2008)

Could anyone please suggest a suitable monthly wage needed to live well in Dubai for my husband, me, x2 school kids and a new bub.


----------



## alli (Mar 6, 2008)

To live well?

About 80,000dhs per month for a family of five.


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

Please read the sticky on main page.

Roughly-

30,000 - 40,000 dhs ( min) a year PER child for school fees ( primary)
250-300,000 dhs a YEAR UPFRONT for a 3 bed villa.
approx 10,000 a term childcare

then there is
5 % agents fees for rental
5 % of rental price ( divided over 12 months) for Municipality fees
contents insurance
health insurance
DEWA each month ( Water + electricity)..between 1000 a month - 3,000 + during summer

Residency fees for family ( for me + 3 kids it was approx 6,000 dhs)
Driving Licence

school uniforms
school transport ( if you dont drive them)
after school curricular activities

Food- ( as a family of 5 around 3,000 dhs +)

2x cars (approx 2500-3000 dhs each a month)
car insurance ( which is more expensive than Oz- its a % of car value)

internet connection
deposit to DEWA to set up account ( 2,000 dhs?)
mobiles
relocation costs to move here ( at least 30,000 dhs)

misc costs such as whitegoods ( when a villa comes unfurnished...it means no stove/oven, curtains etc)

any costs in relocating a pet

We recommend that you negotiate with your employer BEFORE moving here : have the costs of schooling paid for ( or an allowance that is increased each year), housing paid, ( or again, an allowance that is increased each year)
Some people negotiate health care and flights home to home country as part of contract also.

In some aspects of life here, Dubai is cheaper compared to Oz ( we are from Vic)
such as fuel, cost of car ( not insurance), generally food is ) depends if it is local or not), eating out is mostly cheaper- depends where you eat BUT
housing, schooling etc are EXTREMELY expensive...so negotiate well.


----------



## flossie (Jun 9, 2008)

jenpet77 said:


> Could anyone please suggest a suitable monthly wage needed to live well in Dubai for my husband, me, x2 school kids and a new bub.



We're from Australia, too. To make it worth your while sacrificing the Aussie lifestyle and come here you need:

Housing paid
Schooling paid.

Then a wage equivalent to what you're getting in Australia GROSS.

Otherwise you may as well be staying at home paying tax.

Hope this helps.


----------



## bhunter (Oct 8, 2008)

Looking for some advice here!! I've been offered a job which is paying 20,000 dhs per month, house, utilites, phone, car, schooling, medical and flights paid for by employer. I would assume that level of salary was ok for a family of 3 to live and save, but if my wife and son don't come over i would be sending approx 15000 dhs home per month, does this leave me enough to get by on? Hopefully my wife will come out, but, she might not!!!!


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

It's a pretty good package, and the money you would have left if you were here on your own, AED5k per month (about £775 at the current rate) would let you live ok. Obviously, you wouldn't be out every night on the razz, but yeah, I'd say it was doable.

I was in a similiar situation for 3 months with the family at home and having to send money back, and managed ok.


----------



## bhunter (Oct 8, 2008)

Many thanks Ogri750, that was a quick reply!!!! I will now discuss with the wife!! Does your wife enjoy the lifestyle out there? Is it easy for them, i will be busy working, i worry she might get bored/homesick! 

Thanks Again!


----------



## flossie (Jun 9, 2008)

bhunter said:


> Many thanks Ogri750, that was a quick reply!!!! I will now discuss with the wife!! Does your wife enjoy the lifestyle out there? Is it easy for them, i will be busy working, i worry she might get bored/homesick!
> 
> Thanks Again!


I actually disagree. What about a car? That (including insurance) is going to set you back 3K right there.


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

flossie, this is what he said his package included _"I've been offered a job which is paying 20,000 dhs per month, house, utilites, phone, *car*, schooling, medical and flights paid for by employer"_ so all that is left is living expenses, hence why I said it was doable.

Yes she does enjoy it, but she is also working so she has no chance of getting bored. The adjustment takes some time, but all in all, it's good


----------



## flossie (Jun 9, 2008)

Ogri750 said:


> flossie, this is what he said his package included _"I've been offered a job which is paying 20,000 dhs per month, se, utilites, phone, *car*, schooling, medical and flights paid for by employer"_ so all that is left is living expenses, hence why I said it was doable.
> 
> Yes she does enjoy it, but she is also working so she has no chance of getting bored. The adjustment takes some time, but all in all, it's good



Duh. Sorry. Read post and write back while getting kids ready for school and checking email (and exchange rate ) Obviously, not ALL women can multi-task.

5K might be okay just for yourself. You won't be living it up though.


----------



## bhunter (Oct 8, 2008)

Thanks for your replies, today is "D-Day". I'm going to call my prospective employer with a few questions (mainly can i start after Christmas) then take it from there. One other thing, ia it easy enough to send money home?

Thanks again!!


----------



## flossie (Jun 9, 2008)

It is quite easy. Hubby's company just split our salary and send some to Australia and the rest to our bank here. Maybe you could ask if yours can do the same?


----------



## bhunter (Oct 8, 2008)

Thanks flossie, i'll add that to my list of questions today!


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

bhunter said:


> Thanks for your replies, today is "D-Day". I'm going to call my prospective employer with a few questions (mainly can i start after Christmas) then take it from there. One other thing, ia it easy enough to send money home?
> 
> Thanks again!!



We just transfer money back via internet banking.
Very easy, just takes about 4 days to clear into our account in Oz.


----------

